# What valves are you using?



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

As far as ball valves, 

I was using McDonnell. Tried Mott. I am currently using Wolverines 
Domestic valves, but they are EXPENSIVE!, and the handles are HUGE!

I want a top quality USA made product. I have had a few problems with import junk. It doesn't pay to use a cheapie, only to have to go back because of a leak. 

Anyone use Arrowhead? I was on their site today. I also like the look of their frost free sillcocks. 

I'm going back to the Brasscraft KT series for chrome control valves. (Wolverines are imported and they are having issues.)


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Ball Valves: Toyo and Kitz - both are very good.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Hammond


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

toyo red & white red printed handle made in italy never gives me any problems. but red also has a china import valve with the green handle stay away from those..


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

Kitz was a longtime standby but I've had good success with Toyo and Red & White. But yeh, watch the rebranded and lower-line stuff from some mfgrs.
Btw, I was going to say M.A.Stewart but I understand they're either supplied *from* or they supply *to* R&W.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Whatever the lowes label says. :laughing:
I really have no idea really


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

hydrapro , watts


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Plasticman said:


> Whatever the lowes label says. :laughing:
> I really have no idea really


 


LOL! We love your honesty......



now get out! :laughing:



Lowes=American Valve < made in china:blink:


I somehow end up with all of them, mainly nibco.


On those Arrow valves,


They are good valves, reliable and hold up well. Their sillcocks were widely used in my area for a number of years and they packed up ship, left. 

I can still get parts though, which is good.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Conbraco


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

You can get Woodford (American made) frost free sillcocks from contractoraccess for about $20.


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> Conbraco


Their Apollo line is quite good. Shoulda mentioned them!
Had very good success with Conbraco products over the past 20 yrs. Shoulda pointed that out!


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

shoulda also mention there one of the most expensive


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

GREENPLUM said:


> shoulda also mention there one of the most expensive


Sometimes paying more is better value. "_Buy cheap, pay twice_". Who said that???


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Miguel said:


> Sometimes paying more is better value. "_Buy cheap, pay twice_". Who said that???


The guy who shops at Home Depot.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

i just picked up two brand new 1 1/2" 400wog threaded apollo valves on ebay for $1.99:thumbup:
f the ab lead law....


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

PM me that seller please, I'm about to clear him out



Plumbworker said:


> i just picked up two brand new 1 1/2" 400wog threaded apollo valves on ebay for $1.99:thumbup:
> f the ab lead law....


----------



## Mike Jessome (Aug 7, 2008)

Kitz And Jenkins valves now mostly I really liked the Burgandy/Brown handle Crane valves but I can't get them anymore


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

i USED TO USE HAMOND IMPORTS, 3/4 AND 1 WITH A GREEN HANDEL i THINK THEY WERE MADE IN INDIA, MAN WERE THEY THE WORST, THIS WAS IN THE 80 S LOTS OF LEAKS NEVER SHUT OFF ALL THE WAY. tHEY MUST HAVE BEEN THE CHEAPEST IN THOSE DAYS JUNK..


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

ive been using thos FNW from ferguson mostly


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Wolverine brass, Watts when we run out.


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

Milwaukee valve company made right here in wisconsin!


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

PlungerJockey said:


> Wolverine brass, Watts when we run out.


 Which Wolverine are you using?

I had a few leakers with their import valves. I did switch over to the ones that they manufacture. They are expensive.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

apollo and ledgend ball valves.


----------



## plumbing ninja (Jan 15, 2012)

We use 316ss investment cast 2 pce ball valves threaded from China, 1000psi! No rusty handles all the major valve players bring them in from China n rebadge them! Don't leak, look good n are reliable. They are about the same price as a US made brass valve


----------



## Rcplumber (Feb 27, 2011)

Apollo and watts and nibco those r the main ones we use had cheap ones split where both bodies come together


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Jomar


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Mostly the yellow handled Red White valves, made in Italy.





Paul


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

RealLivePlumber said:


> As far as ball valves,
> 
> I was using McDonnell. Tried Mott. I am currently using Wolverines
> Domestic valves, but they are EXPENSIVE!, and the handles are HUGE!
> ...


We use arrowhead hose bins and stop and wastes, very well made and heavy brass.


----------



## Rcplumber (Feb 27, 2011)

Due use arrowhead silcocks both froust proof and dual outlets in side buildings


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

McDonald and Prier (formerly Mansfield)


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Wolverine ,, and i don't care how expensive . HATE worrying about leaks


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Cal said:


> Wolverine ,, and i don't care how expensive . HATE worrying about leaks


 WB valve do leaks


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

rjbphd said:


> WB valve do leaks


 Crap man ,,, EVERYTHING leaks ,, sometimes  .


----------

